# GTi International 17/18th June



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Its that time of year again

Do people want to have a pitch for GTi again for TTOC.

The venue has changed and is now at Bruntingthorpe Proving Ground near Jc 20 of the M1

check out www.gtiinternational.co.uk ( sorry Currently under construction :? )

www.autometrix.co.uk for other event and see other track day thread.

I am happy to coordinate the passes as a spokes person to TTOC from autometrix

Andy


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

I'd be up for a pass on a TTOC pitch if anyone else fancies it?

Dave 8)


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

i'll be going both days as it's 10 miles away for me  can you find out whether people on the stand can do the 1/4 mile too?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

is it just me or the glorly days of Bracknell have just been lost. 

It keeps changing venue and i think people are now considering Edition38 as the new 'place to be'.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

TTej said:


> is it just me or the glorly days of Bracknell have just been lost.
> 
> It keeps changing venue and i think people are now considering Edition38 as the new 'place to be'.


 this will be a lot better now it's at bruntingthorpe,most people go to both


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Good old search button. was going to start a new thread on this as i saw an advert for it in Audi driver the other day.

Would be up for going too.


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

TTej said:


> is it just me or the glorly days of Bracknell have just been lost.
> 
> It keeps changing venue and i think people are now considering Edition38 as the new 'place to be'.


 Aaah! I miss Bracknell.. Not the town.. its a S*******


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Yeah, count me in for this 8)


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

I recognise that TT :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

JayGemson said:


> I recognise that TT :wink:


Is it some on on here then :?: :wink:


----------



## mctavish (Oct 26, 2005)

I am currently waiting delivery of my new 3.2 tt in Kingfisher Blue which I am hoping to have late May /early June. I will be going on the Saturday and would be happy to put my car on the stand for the day. I do not wish to do the 1/4 mile sprint or other activities so the car would remain static for the day.
 Mctavish


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

ill be up for this, just realised its near lutterworth and funny enough i know ppl there.

Dont i feel silly when i laughed at them moving up there. I told them nothing will ever happen in Lutterworth!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Sorry guys been away for a few weeks

The dead line passed for this application at the end of march! (there wasn't much interest so I dropped it) but I will write to autometrix GTi and ask if its still possible for a pitch for TTOC.

Can people confirm they would like to attend AND would like to be on the TTOC stand by PM me please.

Can you also state which day or days you are going


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Interested so far

TTej
mctavish saturday
JayGemson
thebears
Caney ? as wants to run car on strip (who can blame him!)
DW225


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

letter written and sent

I'll let you know the response

andy


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Ill be there for Sunday, would have done both days but Foo Fighters are playing on saturday in London!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Ill be there for Sunday, would have done both days but Foo Fighters are playing on saturday in London!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

saturday

sunday

TTej


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

DXN said:


> saturday
> 
> sunday
> 
> TTej


sings "alll by myself.........dont wanna be.......Alll by myself"  [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Right

Have a urgent email asking how many cars for each day

I think 4-5 is ample 

Come on guys, need some response to make this a goer, If anything its decent parking for the day! I dont want to embarass myself and the club by asking for a pitch and no one then wanting a space.

Andy


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Have to count me out for this now I'm afraid  - hoping to organise a Mid Wales run for that weekend.

Dave 8)


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Arggh, I'm torn. Don't think my wheels will be ready in time and the car would look silly on it's kerbed 6-spoke 17s at a show 

So if I'm pushed right now, it's a no. If you're after a maybe, then yes because it's a crackin' show and I'd love to be there. Sorry Andy :?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

JayGemson said:


> Arggh, I'm torn. Don't think my wheels will be ready in time and the car would look silly on it's kerbed 6-spoke 17s at a show
> 
> So if I'm pushed right now, it's a no. If you're after a maybe, then yes because it's a crackin' show and I'd love to be there. Sorry Andy :?


why not just go anyway?it will be good this year!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

well im definatly there, on sunday. even of the stand doesnt go through. Jay whos doing your wheels?

Give my guy a call he'll have the whole set turned around in a week.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm a maybe for the Sunday, whats the deadline for letting you know.


----------



## mctavish (Oct 26, 2005)

I am a definite for Saturday! I have seen my new car in the flesh now and pick it up this Thursday 01/06/06. Please can you confirm the arrangements.
Mctavish


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

so is there going to be a stand, by the looks of the interest i recon no.

can we have a definate answer on this???


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I have asked for a stand so those who want a pass (when I get them) can have one.

I will need pm of name & address to send it too

As always, this information is given to me in strict confidence and will be deleted from my inbox once event passes received. 

Andy


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

saturday

mctavish

sunday

the bears
TTej


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

must be more people interested


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Right got 5 passes for sat and 5 for sunday

Who Wants them.

gen for the day

Summary of letter from autometrix

Post code for satnav directions given as LE17 5QS

Turn up early and try to book advanced tickets, they are expecting over 1000 club cars!!

gates for clubs open 8am

marshals to tell you where each club pitch is

CLUB MEMBERS CAN TAKE PART IN THE SPRINT OR TYRE TESTING

but there is a busy pedestrian walkway to cross which is strictly marshalled (please adhere to instructions)

No BBQ's allowed.

Whos up for it.
 
Andy


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Those that have sent me their addy will get a pass posted to them very shortly

Andy


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

come on guys we have to have TTs on show in numbers, might even get more members. 

and its near leicester, so its bang in the middle for most people.

DXN- thanks for sorting this out mate


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

One car confirmed for each day!!

Come on guys

Any one else to go otherwise those going are gonna have exclusive and large car parking for their day :lol: :?

andy

pm me details for a pass

DEADLINE FOR POSTAGE WOULD BE WED/THURSDAY


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

DXN said:


> One car confirmed for each day!!


ONE CAR!!!!!!!!

come on guys that is poor!

this event will have 
1/4 mile sprint
tyre testing
show n shine
sound off
helicopter rides
tourag 4x4 experience
auto jumble
car sales
tuning houses

and you gotta be there just to see caney shooting down the 1/4 mile, and this year you can stand the whole way down so see him crossing the line at some insane speed.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

passes sent


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

There must be more??


----------



## J44 (Feb 5, 2006)

i will hopefully meet some of you guys there i am down the whole wekend, but unfortunetaly my tt is on another stand


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

TTej said:


> and you gotta be there just to see caney shooting down the 1/4 mile, and this year you can stand the whole way down so see him crossing the line at some insane speed.


it's quick but not that quick mate :wink: you wait and see some of the cars that turn up! make mine look slow in comparison  should be fun though


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

I should be there on Saturday, I will look out for you Caney. Was planning to enter it in the concours compitition on Sunday but there is a supercar show at Gaydon so I need to be there.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

no more then?

It was worth a try

For the individuals that have passes, park sideways and diagonally on the pitch.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

had a great weekend! quite a few tt's there this time which was nice  got a few runs down the strip one of which was against a porsche 911 :twisted: put about 4 cars lengths on him :wink: anyway managed a pb of 0-60 4.1 secs,1/4 mile 12.4 secs


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

caney said:


> had a great weekend! quite a few tt's there this time which was nice  got a few runs down the strip one of which was against a porsche 911 :twisted: put about 4 cars lengths on him :wink: anyway managed a pb of *0-60 4.1 secs,1/4 mile 12.4 secs *


excellent times m8 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NewBeetlePaul (May 25, 2002)

caney said:


> had a great weekend! quite a few tt's there this time which was nice  got a few runs down the strip one of which was against a porsche 911 :twisted: put about 4 cars lengths on him :wink: anyway managed a pb of 0-60 4.1 secs,1/4 mile 12.4 secs


I saw you run a couple of times 

I ran a piss poor time with the A/C on and boot full of luggage   










Revo made sure my day got more interesting...









The 'ladies on their stand' moments before the 'chipping' 

and now airplanes cant even keep up with me


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

NewBeetlePaul said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > had a great weekend! quite a few tt's there this time which was nice  got a few runs down the strip one of which was against a porsche 911 :twisted: put about 4 cars lengths on him :wink: anyway managed a pb of 0-60 4.1 secs,1/4 mile 12.4 secs
> ...


Looks like a good day  

Are you coming to Gaydon in july ??


----------



## NewBeetlePaul (May 25, 2002)

davidg said:


> Are you coming to Gaydon in july ??


I'll look at the already busy VW calendar


----------



## NewBeetlePaul (May 25, 2002)

And for those interested - a shot from 'up in the air'










I can see my car ... :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

NewBeetlePaul said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Are you coming to Gaydon in july ??
> ...


But you now have a TT 8) 8)

So YOU MUST ATTEND the biggest TT event of the year   

If not i will set Dani on you :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

NewBeetlePaul said:


> And for those interested - a shot from 'up in the air'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must have been flying on this run :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NewBeetlePaul (May 25, 2002)

And for those interested - a shot from 'up in the air'










I can see my car ... :lol:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Paul did you get everything sorted when you left???

Nice meeting you, and you got to make it to Gaydon.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

caney said:


> had a great weekend! quite a few tt's there this time which was nice  got a few runs down the strip one of which was against a porsche 911 :twisted: put about 4 cars lengths on him :wink: anyway managed a pb of 0-60 4.1 secs,1/4 mile 12.4 secs


The lad in the Porsche was in the same hotel as me I as talking to him leter on the night I think you gave him a bit of a shock on the strip m8


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > had a great weekend! quite a few tt's there this time which was nice  got a few runs down the strip one of which was against a porsche 911 :twisted: put about 4 cars lengths on him :wink: anyway managed a pb of 0-60 4.1 secs,1/4 mile 12.4 secs
> ...


Andu your car was gleaming again, as always. Looked great, did you beat the red on then??


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTej said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > caney said:
> ...


Cheers m8 yes I beat him on Saturday and Sunday


----------



## Mike TT (Jun 5, 2006)

Did many other people go?
I went with a friend in his A6 and I have been going to this event for some years now. It has never really improved over the days when it was held at the TRRL. in my opinion. The level and variety of the traders, the general atmosphere have, despite all the hype have never reached those that were reguarly achieved in Berkshire. Was its proximity to London that helped this I wonder.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Mike TT said:


> Did many other people go?
> I went with a friend in his A6 and I have been going to this event for some years now. It has never really improved over the days when it was held at the TRRL. in my opinion. The level and variety of the traders, the general atmosphere have, despite all the hype have never reached those that were reguarly achieved in Berkshire. Was its proximity to London that helped this I wonder.


It was defo 100% improved from the last 2 years I think the change to later in the year and a bit of sun helped


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Mike TT said:
> 
> 
> > Did many other people go?
> ...


Dont think it was like bracknell, but them we have to give it some time to get there. I thought the venue was good, but the layout was a lil weird, for some reason everything felt disconnected. i think with a tweak to the layout it would be better, but one thing that bracknell never had was those runways on the way in and out! 8) super long, super wide and no curbs!!!


----------



## NewBeetlePaul (May 25, 2002)

TTej said:


> Paul did you get everything sorted when you left???
> 
> Nice meeting you, and you got to make it to Gaydon.


I even manged to jump the battery  (cool box left on too long)

A bit embarrassing being in the Autometrix display and then not abble to start the car!!!

I'll look at the date for Gaydon now


----------

